# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  czy potrzebna artroskopia?

## kasiulka7511

\Witam! mam problem z kolanami od okolo roku zaczelam powoli odczuwac bol w kolanach. Poczatkowo byl slaby i rzadko w tej chwili nie ma dnia zeby nie bolaly. lekarz zlecil rezonans i po obejrzeniu wynikow stwierdzil ze  albo artroskopia albo zastrzyki tyle ze one nie sa takie tanie ( okolo 300 zl za jeden) i nie wiem czy da sie cos zrobic czy musze poddac sie zabiegom?

RM PRAWEGO KOLANA:

znacznie zwiekszona ilosc plynu ( choc kolano nie jest opuchniete )
rog tylny lakotki przysrodkowej -zmiany degeneracyjne
wiezadlo krzyzowe przednie- czesciowe uszkodzenia bez przerwania ciaglosci
wiezadlo poboczne strzalkowe-cechy czesciowego uszkodzenia bez przerwania ciaglosci
podejrzenie torbieli przylakotkowej w sasiedztwie rogu tylnego lakotki  przysrodkowej

RM LEWEGO KOLANA:

podejrzenie torbieli okololakotkowej o srednicy okolo 5 mm
podejrzenie uszkodzenia lakotki o typie "papuziego dziobu"
podejrzenei uszkodzenie rogu tylnego lakotki przysrodkowej, 
mozliwe uszkodzenie wiezadla miedzylakotkowego ( nie stwierdza sie obecnosci)
chrzastka rzepki- mozliwe uszkodzenie I stopnia

Czy mam poddac sie artroskopi i czy to bylby (sadzac po opisach) zabieg tylko diagnostyczny po RM czy cos powazniejszego bylo by robione?

----------

